# Grand Mayan vs. Bliss at Riviera Maya



## RichardL (Oct 19, 2012)

I am able to book at either through a RCI deal.  It is the same price.  I am missing something thinking that the Bliss is newer and therefore more updated and desirable?  Logic and Mayan Group may be hard to comprehend for me.


----------



## pittle (Oct 19, 2012)

*Grand Mayan*

Grand Mayan is nicer and larger than the Bliss.  The Grand Mayan will have a nice deck.

The Bliss is basically a Mayan Palace with different furnishings.  

Neither will have ocean views because of how the buildings are laid out.

Grand Bliss is _supposedly an upgrade_ and nicer than the Grand Mayan.  (I personally prefer the Grand Mayan.)


----------



## Conan (Oct 19, 2012)

pittle said:


> Grand Mayan is nicer and larger than the Bliss.
> 
> Grand Bliss is nicer than the Grand Mayan.


 
Wait, what?


----------



## mikenk (Oct 19, 2012)

Conan said:


> Wait, what?



The original upgrade plan of the Grupo Mayan (now Grupo Vidanta) resorts was the Bliss units would be basically a furniture upgrade of the Mayan Palace units; the Grand Bliss units would be basically a furniture upgrade of the Grand Mayan units. 

I believe; someone correct me if I'm wrong,  that at this point, there is a single Grand Bliss at Nuevo Vallarta and none yet complete at RM (or anywhere else). There are however some Bliss units at Riviera Maya - none in Nuevo. I agree with Phyllis - the Grand Mayan would be preferable to the Bliss. 

In reality, the Grand Luxxe took off sales wise much faster than the Bliss brand; as a result, the GL is where all the construction is. I actually thought they had officially abandoned the Bliss.

Mike


----------



## pittle (Oct 19, 2012)

Conan said:


> Wait, what?



The Grupo Mayan resorts in Descending size & cost are:
Grand Luxxe Villa - $$$$$
Grand Luxxe - $$$$
Grand Bliss - $$$-1/2
Grand Mayan - $$$
Bliss - $$-1/2; Mayan Palace Regency - $$-1/4; Mayan Palace - $$ _(are all the same size and floor plan, but different furnishings or amenities included)_
Sea Garden - $


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 19, 2012)

I love The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya.  It is a fantastic exchange.  Just avoid the high pressure sales pitch.


----------



## Conan (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks, TUG guys you're the best!


----------



## RichardL (Oct 20, 2012)

*Thank You*

Thank you all.  I am going forward with the Grand Mayan.  My logic does not apply with Grupo.  I just hope I remember to follow everyone's advise and avoid all ts solicitators no matter how many goodies are being offered.


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 20, 2012)

Enjoy yourself.  Read my post from last February about our exchange and the sales presentation-- you will avoid the solicitors.


----------



## socalnewf (Dec 5, 2012)

I am considering booking at either the Grand Mayan Hotel Room or a Mayan Palace 1 Bedroom, does the hotel room at the Grand Mayan have a fridge or microwave? We are leaning towards the Mayan Palace for the kitchen but I hear the Grand Mayan is nicer but if we do stay at the Grand would it be difficult to visit with friends staying at the Mayan Palace? Thank you for any input!


----------



## pittle (Dec 5, 2012)

The hotel unit does not have a microwave, coffeemaker, or refrigerator.  Yes, the GM is nicer and you get to use the waterpark and GM pools, but I would give those up for the 2 rooms and mini kitchen in a heartbeat.  Especially since your friends will be at MP.  They sometimes, but not always,  upgrade MP reservations to the same size unit in the GM.


----------



## socalnewf (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you for the input!


----------

